# Wright's and Hardiman's Inbreeding coefficient



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Just saw this calculates on pedigreedatabase... anyone know what those are? How would one use these values in dog selection/pedigree evaluation/mate selection/breeding decisions?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I would use this if I was looking at specific families of dogs, and specific dogs of those families, and was trying to start a bloodline of dogs of my own starting with a related foundation.


----------

